# Free patterns



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Found this site while browsing. Check it out, maybe you'll find something you like. 
http://www.straw.com/cpy/free_patterns.html


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you for the link .Looks like some interesting patterns here


----------



## BenRosey (Jan 8, 2012)

I haven't seen that before. Looks good.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Great! Already adding to the 2013 list!


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Found two great hat patterns, just what I was looking for! Thanks!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow - looks like I'll be spending some quality time on this site! Thank you!!


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

I saw plenty I liked! Thanks for sharing.
It's such a pity that the patterns don't come with time!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Could be kept busy for the rest of my life from this site alone!
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for site as will look more later.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Great Pattern selection. Thanks for the link!


----------



## GrannyakaGG (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you very much for the link. Can't wait for another long weekend to knit.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

A very interesting site. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you, I have it bookmarked.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for the link have bookmarked lots of patterns :thumbup:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lots of good patterns here...thanks!


----------



## god_mother (Nov 8, 2011)

i
i am loking for a knitting dish cloth patterson with angels on them can any one help me


----------



## BenRosey (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dishcloth-angels---archived

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/doctor-who-the-angels-have-the-blue-box-dishcloth

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-dishcloth-angel

I need to add them to my site.


----------



## BenRosey (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks like a lot of great patterns.


----------



## GrammaBabs (Dec 1, 2012)

In case anyone has not hear of it before... Drops/garnier studio.... has a pretty wonderful website to get totally lost in!!!


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great link - thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

These are the folks that make Mini Mochi sock yarn. They have a lot of different yarns and great patterns.


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link-great website!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

BenRosey, Thank you for the site for the angel dishcloth patterns. Will keep them in mind for future use.


----------

